# android 4.2.2 external sd mnt



## zreggiv (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi i have a acer iconia b1 7200, it only comes with 8gb internal storage. which is not alot at all. Id like to make it so it mounts the external sd card as the internal storage and the internal storage mounted as the external sd. 

Looking at the command console language this should be possible by swapping the default /mnt addresses around.

Is there anyway to accomplish this through ubuntu terminal - I can view and edit all the files. It is rooted aswell.

I figured if i do a clean factory reset, root it and install the usual supersu and busybox tools. 
Then copy over everything from the internal sd, to the external sd. 

All thats left is to swap the mount emulation address around. Doing that is the problem though as i am quiet new to this and alot of what ive learnt is just self taught.

Is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Note that SD is going to be a lot slower and much less dependable than built-in RAM.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some internal apps won't work on the sd nor will some move to it.


----------

